# ONE ideal day in Honolulu/Waikiki-what would it look like?



## winger (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, now that I have my two weeks in Oahu (Marriott's Ko Olina) confirmed for December, what would be an ideal (though maybe long) day trip into the big City (Honolulu) look like ?  We have two young kids (4 and 5 1/2) - things we like to do include the beach, Diamond Head, and Pearl Harbor/Arizona tour.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2007)

It will be really impossible to do those three attractions with little kids.  Diamond Head is too much for them, it is a tough hike to the top.  But you can easily do Pearl Harbor and Waikiki Beach- just get to PH as early as possible.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 20, 2007)

The Pearl Harbor/ Arizona tour might take you half a day.

From the website - http://www.nps.gov/usar/index.htm


> • The park is open seven days a week 7:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.
> • Closed Thanksgiving Day, December 25, and January 1.
> 
> Interpretive programs, including a documentary film about the attack on Pearl Harbor and the boat trip to the USS Arizona Memorial, begin at 7:45 a.m. The last program each day begins at 3:00 p.m. Tickets are issued on a first come, first served basis. Visitors should expect crowds. Daily visitation to the park is about 4,500 people. Admission is free.



The tickets can be gone by noon on busy days. We've gone in the morning, waited in line for the tickets and received tickets with a tour scheduled for 1.5 to 3 hours later. You have no choice on tour times. 
Note: The ticket lines can be very long in the morning but it moves fast. Just get there as early as possible.

Other things to see & do at Pearl Harbor
USS Battleship Missouri Memorial - http://www.ussmissouri.com/ 
USS Bowfin Submarine Museum - http://www.bowfin.org


----------



## auntdef (Oct 20, 2007)

We did Pearl Harbor/Arizona very early in the morning followed by a walk to the flea market for an hour or so, climbed Diamond Head with a 10 year old who had stiches in her knee and ended the day at Waikiki Beach and drinks and dinner at Dukes. As we did not rent a car for the day, all transportation was by bus which added alot of lag time to our excursions. All in all an exhausting but very doable day!


----------



## mtwingcpa (Oct 20, 2007)

Regarding Diamond Head, note that you can drive into the crater. There is a park and parking area. It is interesting in and of itself.

But the trail from there to the crater edge (with fantastic views of Honolulu and the ocean) is probably too much for young kids (or people of any age who aren't in reasonably good shape).


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2007)

The whole point of visiting  Diamond Head is to see the views from the top.  It's not a long hike, but it's very steep, and they have to rescue people who get half way up and can't make it, all the time.  If you can't hike to the top (and I wouldn't even try it with little kids) I think your time would be better spent elsewhere.  The inside of the crater is dry, barren and uninteresting, and contains an old military compound.  I really don't think it will interest kids.  Picture


----------



## winger (Oct 20, 2007)

Here is the tentative plan - drive in EARLY (get there before 7AM if possible) to do the Pearl Harbor stuff (Arizona, Missouri, maybe the sub depends on time) then have lunch in Honolulu or Waikiki. Then the wifey drops me off to the the Diamond Head hike on my own while she heads back to Waikiki (beaches) w/ the kids to chill.  After my hike (about 3 1/2 hrs round trip, including relaxing time at the top) I get picked up and we have dinner in Waikiki/Honolulu - then head back 'home'.   Long day but doable - especially we will have our handy GPS w/ us to guide the DH.

Questions/recommendations:
1) where would be the best place to be dropped off to do my solo DH hike?  I like to walk the least distance, steepness is not an issue.

2) which area of the Waikiki 'beach' would the kids like best (calm waters is what we are looking for)?  i was thinking of having them just getting some day long parking at the Marriott so we can go back and having dinner there.

3) after the full day, would it be worth a drive to the eastern part of the island for dinner vs. going back to Waikiki for dinner?  I do not know the traffic conditions leaving town to have dinner.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2007)

winger said:


> Questions/recommendations:
> 1) where would be the best place to be dropped off to do my solo DH hike?  I like to walk the least distance, steepness is not an issue.



Your wife can drop you off in the crater, next to the restroom, where the trail begins.  One thing you should consider is how you will clean up and change after a hot sweaty hike.  You might want to go for a swim yourself and then shower and change into clean clothes at one of the beach facilities.



> 3) after the full day, would it be worth a drive to the eastern part of the island for dinner vs. going back to Waikiki for dinner?  I do not know the traffic conditions leaving town to have dinner.



If you mean going back to Waikiki from Diamond Head - it's just a few minutes.  Of course driving to the eastern side of the island will be a lot farther and makes your trip back to Ko'Olina longer.  Traffic during commute time is horrendous.  That would be a good time to be sitting down for dinner and waiting for it to pass before you head back to your TS.  I don't think I'd drive clear over there just for dinner.  This would be a nice day-trip.


----------



## winger (Oct 21, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Your wife can drop you off in the crater, next to the restroom, where the trail begins.  On thing you should consider is how you will clean up and change after a hot sweaty hike.  You might want to go for a swim yourself and then shower and change into clean clothes at one of the beach facilities..



Good one...let me think about this.  LOL so I assume many ppl 'bath' in the ocean?

Oh, when you say go for a swim, you mean on some place like Waikiki Beach, right?

Any recommendations for a decently priced place to eat on the beach (for say less than $25/$30 for us four?  The kids normally share our food).

BTW Denise, good packing tips (over on Travel Info),,,we are starting to think about the packing part now and you have good ideas.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2007)

winger said:


> Good one...let me think about this.  LOL so I assume many ppl 'bath' in the ocean?
> 
> Oh, when you say go for a swim, you mean on some place like Waikiki Beach, right?



My husband often hikes in swim trunks and a tank top.  Then after the hike, it's easy to go for a swim (yes, in the ocean) and then shower at the beach showers and change into clean clothes in the restroom, if we aren't going back to our accommodations right away.



> BTW Denise, good packing tips (over on Travel Info),,,we are starting to think about the packing part now and you have good ideas.



Thanks - you really need very little in a unit with a washer and dryer.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 21, 2007)

Just in case you didn't know Waikiki Beach is a very narrow beach and tends to get very crowded during peak travel season.

Waikiki Beach strip -  http://www.hawaiipictures.com/pictures/oahu_10.html

The widest stretch of beach is near the Hilton Hawaiian Village - http://www.visit-oahu.com/gd_waikiki.aspx?p=3&c=2

The Hilton Hawaiian Village is also an interesting place to walk around with the kids -  http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/index_flash.asp

Other things to do in the area with the kids
Honolulu Zoo - http://www.honoluluzoo.org
Waikiki Aquarium - http://www.waquarium.org/


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd suggest taking an all day Roberts of HI bus tour.  You'll see more and it is more relaxing.

Pearl Harbor Memorial is a must see.  Also watch Tora, Tora, Tora before you go.  The tour will mean much more.

Sterling


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you, but this sounds more like an endurance test than a vacation to me, getting up in time to be *in* town by 7:00 AM, then staying till after dinner.   You're going to be on the island for two weeks, why not do Honolulu/Waikiki in bits on a couple of different days?  I think you'll enjoy it more.

JMHO, of course.

Fern


----------



## winger (Oct 21, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but this sounds more like an endurance test than a vacation to me, getting up in time to be *in* town by 7:00 AM, then staying till after dinner.   You're going to be on the island for two weeks, why not do Honolulu/Waikiki in bits on a couple of different days?  I think you'll enjoy it more.
> 
> JMHO, of course.
> 
> Fern


we will consider this... since the drive into the City from Ko Olina will be about 1 hr, we were thinking of minimizing the amt of trips there. We have nothing against Honolulu, just that going to stay in a big city when in hawaii is not the ideal way to spend our vacation - we are more into to the relaxation thing with less crowds and lots of pretty, open views


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are some additional things to see & do on Oahu

Hananuma Bay - http://www.hanauma-bay-hawaii.com/ & http://www.honolulu.gov/parks/facility/hanaumabay/index.htm
Polynesian Cultural Center - http://www.polynesia.com/
Sea Life Park - http://www.sealifeparkhawaii.com/
Iolani Palace - http://www.iolanipalace.org
Bishop Museum - http://www.bishopmuseum.org/
Hawaiian Waters Adventure Park - http://www.hawaiianwaters.com/

If you're interested in exploring other areas on Oahu, I would pick up the Oahu Revealed book - http://www.wizardpub.com/oahu/oahu.html

Have a wonderful time


----------



## winger (Oct 21, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> Here are some additional things to see & do on Oahu
> 
> Hananuma Bay - http://www.hanauma-bay-hawaii.com/ & http://www.honolulu.gov/parks/facility/hanaumabay/index.htm
> Polynesian Cultural Center - http://www.polynesia.com/
> ...


I purchased Revealed a couple of months ago and now have to find time between work, work, and family stuff to start reading  

i will look at the links you provide...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2007)

I am a big fan of the Revealed Books, but I have one more travel author that I like even better for Hawaii driving tours:  Driving and Discovering Oahu, by Richard Sullivan.  His directions, maps, and the way he lays out the various island tours for you is the best.  Unfortunately, he hasn't written books for all the islands, yet.


----------

